# Are you a better driver because you are a cyclist?



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Are you? Should you be?

I think I am. I'm always thinking now of the consequences. If a driver misses a red light or dozes off or is distracted, it's not a fender bender. It could be a fatality.

fc


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

absolutely! I remember thinking about that when I first started riding 10 years ago. in addition to being more aware of other road users (bicycles, pedestrians, etc), and the space they require/deserve, I'm also more patient. coming from an up-tight New Yorker, that was a big life lesson for me.


----------



## Roeland (Feb 9, 2008)

Yep. Not just out of consideration for cyclists, but I've learned to read traffic better. This has calmed down my driving considerably.


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

I have also become more aware of my energy output and that translates to better fuel economy. Knowing how to conserve energy on the bike teaches you how to be more conservative while driving.


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

bustamove said:


> I have also become more aware of my energy output and that translates to better fuel economy. Knowing how to conserve energy on the bike teaches you how to be more conservative while driving.



like drafting big rigs on I-5?


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

bustamove said:


> I have also become more aware of my energy output and that translates to better fuel economy. Knowing how to conserve energy on the bike teaches you how to be more conservative while driving.


It does?  

As for becoming a better car driver because I ride a bike, no... not really.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm definitely more aware of watching for cyclists and motorcyclists now. The last thing I want is one of my buddies splattered on my windshield.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Yes. I take the corners on twisty roads better in my car.

Still can't descend on my bike for crap though.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Rushfan said:


> Yes. I take the corners on twisty roads better in my car.
> 
> Still can't descend on my bike for crap though.


He, he, he... got that Highway 9 descent dialed on your auto?

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

velogirl said:


> absolutely! I remember thinking about that when I first started riding 10 years ago. in addition to being more aware of other road users (bicycles, pedestrians, etc), and the space they require/deserve, I'm also more patient. coming from an up-tight New Yorker, that was a big life lesson for me.


New Yohk Citahy? I thought you had that local California smile!

fc


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

i'ld like to think so, but then I also think i'm pretty good, actually excellent, driver to begin with 

but being on 2 wheels, whether it's a bicycle or motorcycle i definitely see how awful other drivers really are.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Yes. Especially when I realized I was usually riding Alhambra Valley Rd at a ridiculously dangerous time with the sun right in my eyes and that a car would probably not see me. I definitely drive Grizzly Peak in a safer manner nowadays. Plus that recent crash involving the police car that was in the media a lot really got to me.


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

Most definitely. I notice what's doing in intersections a lot more.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

francois said:


> He, he, he... got that Highway 9 descent dialed on your auto?
> 
> fc


No, Hwy 121 to 128 between Napa and Lake Berryessa. I've ridden it several times, and each time I drive it after, I notice I go through the corners better.

I drive it pretty frequently too. Work brings me to the Napa Valley frequently, and 128 is my return route of choice.


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

I think I'm calmer in my car b/c of my cycling experience. But hey, I drive my car; I drive my bike. If more cyclists drove their bike by the same rules that they drive their car, the world would be safer for cyclists overall.


----------



## 39n 121w (Jan 26, 2008)

Definitely. I started riding road bikes with my parents a couple years before I ever got my driver's license ( in the 1980's). I think all driver's ed. classes should require the students to ride their bikes in trafffic for a certain amount of time.


----------



## Rojo Neck (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm not sure that "better" is the right word, but perhaps "more aware". I think a big problem on the roads is that *everyone* thinks they are better drivers than everyone else. News Flash: you probably aren't.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Not really. I'm probably the only person in the entire US that has never talked on a cell phone while operating a motor vehicle. I've had too many dear friends die in car accidents to not fully appreciate how dangerous to myself and others operating a car can be. The car control clinics I've attended have done me more good at being a better driver than cycling, although I certainly give cyclists along the road a lot more room than I probably did prior to my starting cycling, since I always appreciate when vehicles do this for me.


----------



## AMike (Nov 26, 2005)

Hard to tell, been riding longer than I've been driving. I'd say probably if I had to guess.


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Jul 15, 2005)

francois said:


> Are you a better driver because you are a cyclist?


No, rather, I believe I am a better driver since I had in-class training and behind the wheel on-track racing experience, the experience which was somewhere around 70 hours of track time with other cars, at speed. Additionally, I don’t run reds or stopsigns, I know the proper right-of-way rules for four-way stops, I pay attention to the road, I DON’T use a cellphone while driving, my eyes are constantly scanning the road in front of/behind me/mirrors, I drive a stickshift (apparently this makes a person at least 50% more attentive to the road than autotragic-driving douchebags), I ALWAYS use my turnsignals (three California state vehicle code sections clearly state it is ILLEGAL to not use turnsignals), I avoid sitting in a person’s blind spot, merging is done safely and effectively, I don’t hold up traffic, I don’t tailgate. I could go on and on, but then you all would think I work for the California Highway Patrol and am eager to slap your assess with moving violations, so I will stop now.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm not sure. I started riding before I was driving.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Rojo Neck said:


> I'm not sure that "better" is the right word, but perhaps "more aware".


Interesting...

'More aware' is better.
'Safer' is better.
'Calmer' is better.
'Anticipating surprises' is better.
'More considerate' is better.

There are many ways to interpret this but I think we all get the picture. 

'Having better laptimes' is better too right? But that's not really what we're talking about.




Rojo Neck said:


> I think a big problem on the roads is that *everyone* thinks they are better drivers than everyone else. News Flash: you probably aren't.


Whuuuut??? A lot of folks don't really care how they drive and that is really the problem. Being inattentive or oblivious is the problem. I think focusing on one's driving and seeking ways to improve it is a great thing.

fc


----------



## Rojo Neck (Jun 23, 2008)

francois said:


> Whuuuut??? A lot of folks don't really care how they drive and that is really the problem. Being inattentive or oblivious is the problem.


This actually gets to the heart of my point. A lot of folks "don't really care" how *they* drive, but they have no compunction of criticizing everyone else around them. A friend of mine sums it up: "if they're going slower than you, they're morons, if they're going faster than you, they're idiots". So basically everyone on the road is either a moron or an idiot to someone else...



francois said:


> I think focusing on one's driving and seeking ways to improve it is a great thing.


Totally agree. If more people assumed they were the problem themselves, rather than the other guy, we would not have nearly as many problems as we do.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

Overall yes... but I do have my moments. Learning to race cars on a road course helped tremendously with being "aware" of your surroundings. It also put some fear into me at just how bad everyday drivers really are and how bad kids that think they can race really are just because they saw the Fast and the Furious movie! All of a sudden they are drifters when in reality they are just doing donuts in the parking lot! 

I just need to work on checking to my right more closely when making right turns since bike messengers here in the City don't always obey the rules of the road...


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> I think a big problem on the roads is that *everyone* thinks they are better drivers than everyone else


Yeah, hasn't this been demonstrated in studies? I thought I saw somewhere where drivers who rate themselves as "excellent drivers" are frequently the worst.

And I agree with Gee3 and the Pork handler: advanced driving schools/training really give you a different perspective on operating a car, and I don't mean in a "Fast and Furious" sense. I also think I developed my situational awareness a lot from my years of commuting on a motorcycle - early on I felt like a moving target and learned never to rely on the judgment of other drivers. This carried over into auto driving.


----------

